# Our Babies



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello to everyone.

I know this is a car detailing forum but why not have 1 thread in this section in order to gather photos of our beloved ones?

So, I will do the start with my 16 months old son, Peter who has stolen our hearts ever since hi was born 

These 2 are both from our summer holidays. 2nd one is with his mom in some, let's say, tender momment.



















Thank you in advance for your participation in this thread


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Really good pictures. I would print and hang them if they were mine. Well done. And a good thread subject too!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Where were these pictures taken? That beach in the second pic looks amazing.

Your pictures are :thumb:


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

2nd one's an awesome shot! Gotta be proud of that. 

What camera are you using?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

We have 2 girls, Holly and Charlotte.

Charlotte









^^^
That was taken at christmas, looking at it I can't believe how much she's grown over the year










Holly










She's starting with the cameras young










Can't forget the cats
Felix










Got another cat but she's all black and never really got a good quality pic of her.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Where were these pictures taken? That beach in the second pic looks amazing.
> 
> Your pictures are :thumb:


Thank you. Pictures were taken in Greece (I actually Live in Greece). In more detail, the place is called Koroni, located in southern Greece - Peloponesse. Lots of nice places and beaches to swim with your family. Cheap holidays too as it is not an island where you usually get ripped off.

Another one, shot in Voidokilia beach, in nearby Pilos:












butcher said:


> 2nd one's an awesome shot! Gotta be proud of that.
> 
> What camera are you using?


Thank you.

It's a *Nikon D3* with mostly a *Nikon 24-70 f2.8* and a *Nikon 70-200 f2.8 VR*


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah, slightly out of my budget


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump. Join us with your babies 

One when Peter was little and easy to hold in your arms:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Some amazing photos there, I would love a D3 someday but i'll just have to stick with my D80 for the meantime.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Another one of Charlotte, took this morning just messing about with the camera.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice Pictures.

Your Son looks so like you.


----------

